# ERRATA - RUWAN Construction Module Practice Problems



## Jayman_PE (Mar 11, 2012)

Overall a very good text. Some rough patches, but lots of good depth for us Construction people.

Here is what I found so far


Page 33. PP 15. I'm not sure if the Author's solution is correct - Mmax should be a function of the axle location relative to the midpoint of the beam. It might be oversimplified here.

Page 47. Problem 31. Solution should be $660,000 for 3 years, not 4.

Page 188. Ex. 4, Formwork Labor Hours (LH) should be 12 x 75/100 = 9 LH's, thus total cost should be $771 (not $936).

Page 188. Ex. 5. Should specify Hrs/day for Grading production. Assuming 8 hour days is probably not realistic.




Feel free to add more as necessary.

thanks,

Jason


----------

